# Kings vs Jazz



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

10-1 | Utah Jazz @ Sacramento Kings| 5-4
|| Boxscore || Recap || Pictures || Play by Play || 

*When:* Wednesday, November 22nd
*Time:* 7:00 PM Local (10:00 PM EST)
*TV:* NBALP (national)
​

*Sacramento Kings​*

..........................................








.................................................... Shareef Abdur-Rahim

..







..








......Ron Artest ....................................Kenny Thomas

..







..








.....Kevin Martin.................................... Mike Bibby​


*Utah Jazz​*

.......................................................








........................................................... Mehmet Okur

..







..








......Carlos Boozer............................. Ronnie Brewer

..







..








.................CJ Miles................................... Deron Williams​


*Player Stat Leaders​*

*Kings*​

Martin - 23.7 ppg
Artest - 8.3 rbg
Bibby - 6.2 apg
Arest - 1.1 bpg
Arest - 3.2 spg

*Jazz*

Boozer - 21.8 ppg
Boozer - 12.6 rbg
Williams - 8.9 apg
Kirilenko - 2.6 bpg
Williams - 1.6 spg​


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

little more than 2 hours untill tip off, saw there was no game thread, so I thought I would help you out by posting mine.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

This board is a ghost-town.

Hope to see a good game. Jazz usually get blown out in Sacramento.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Tuned in during halftime of the Denver game, just in time to see Price posterize Boozer. Just wow. Don't know how else to describe it. Already one of the my favorite dunks of all time.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Tuned in during halftime of the Denver game, just in time to see Price posterize Boozer. Just wow. Don't know how else to describe it. Already one of the my favorite dunks of all time.


That was so nasty.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Not nearly as nasty as the finish.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG, guys, I swear you guys had that! 73 points in the 2nd half for the jazz, in arco of all places. I don't know what to say. 

Price with the huge dunk, omg that was sooooo sick!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

This game was over the second Bibby couldn't go anymore. Ron is our best player, but the offense revolves around Bibby. If he is out, we are dead in the water. 

This was the first time I have seen the Jazz during their hot start, and they look like the real deal. Williams looks great, and somehow Boozer was injured for like 2 whole seasons and came back better. I have no love for them, but I hope the give the Dallas and SA a run, I would rather they win.


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never even seen K-Mart get a dunk that awesome....


----------

